
Redesigning Hawaii’s Emergency Alert - fairpx
https://medium.com/@fairpixelsco/redesigning-hawaiis-emergy-alert-interface-in-the-open-91c6318a7045
======
freeelncer
This is fantastic! How can Gov funds go towards these projects and not have a
decent designer on board. I'm pretty sure the underlying tech is just as bad.

